# Rodent Rack



## Blake182 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
i have gotten 2 tubs that i use for breeding mice ATM but im wanted to build a 6 tub rodent rack But i went out to the land call bunnings and was trying to find the 35L Concrete Tubs after looking and looking i ask one of the guy's working there if they had any Concrete Tubs and the guy said that they dont sell them any more. 
so is there any were i can get them and is there any other type of tubs that would work just as good.
also is there any other good DIY thread on aps how to build on i just havent seen any?\


thanks Blake

- - - Updated - - -

Any 1


----------



## Lockie (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Blake,

I haven't seen them at Bunnings for a long time - I went looking about 2-3 months ago. You might need to look at the large white storage containers sold by Cheap as Chips, the Reject Shop, Go Lo, Big W, K-mart or Target. They're not quite as thick as the cement mixing tubs, but they should do the job.

regards,
Lockie


----------



## leamos (Sep 10, 2012)

Google 'stack & nest plastic crate'


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks guys are 15 L tubs to small for mice i was going to have 1male and 2 females in each??


----------



## leamos (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd go bigger and have more female per male, when I was breeding my own food, I used 50L tubs with 6-8 females, and just moved a male between 2 tubs about once a week. One male goes along way


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah i got 2 50L tubs now that stay on the ground the only proplem is i was going to use a auto watering kit in the tubs but the tubs are quite high so how would the mice be able to get up there to get water??

also the dollor shop has 4 32L tubs for 20 bucks??


----------



## leamos (Sep 10, 2012)

No idea re the auto watering, i used bottles so no help there, shop around i'm sure you can find something similar to the 30L starmaid tubs which have the same floor space as a 50L but half the height, woolies have these tubs half price at the moment


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah some one told me that large kitty litter pans were good? 

ill get back to you tomorrow 

night night


----------



## leamos (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah they should work a treat


----------



## wokka (Sep 11, 2012)

Floor demensions are what is important with mice. Literage means nothing without knowing the height. You can install auto waterers in the wall if the lid is too high. They want to be about 70-100 mmm above the top of the bedding. Glue a washer over the hole in the tub to stop the mice eating it bigger.We use 125 mm deep tubs with about 50mm of bedding.


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 11, 2012)

Is 38cm by 38.5 by 22.2 ok ??


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 11, 2012)

Supercheap have them if u lucky if they have In stock and also they are flat tubs 15l 30l and 50 or 60 l I think


----------

